# Question... newbie looking to add plants



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have two 5 gallon tanks, one of which has one anubias plant already in it. I want to purchase more for that tank and my new tank. I have picked the following based on them being easy to care for. Does anyone have any advice about my choices, if they are good/bad? Is there a certain way I should plant them in the tank, or care for them? anything you think a beginner should know. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I have all of those but the moss ball. The wisteria is super easy, when it agrees with your tanks. I had several die, and then, for no reason, my latest batch seems to be going swimmingly. It likes to float or be planted, much the same as the ancharis. Do you have soil based tanks, or gravel? Mine are soil based and I just plopped them in the dirt and went on about my day. I know all the ones you picked are pretty easy to grow, and do well in both lower and medium lights. 
What kind of light do you have? Do you plan to use any fertilizer? What substrate do you have?


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

aselvarial said:


> I have all of those but the moss ball. The wisteria is super easy, when it agrees with your tanks. I had several die, and then, for no reason, my latest batch seems to be going swimmingly. It likes to float or be planted, much the same as the ancharis. Do you have soil based tanks, or gravel? Mine are soil based and I just plopped them in the dirt and went on about my day. I know all the ones you picked are pretty easy to grow, and do well in both lower and medium lights.
> What kind of light do you have? Do you plan to use any fertilizer? What substrate do you have?


Currently I only have gravel on the bottom of my tanks. Would these plants require soil and fertilizer? One tank has the stock incandescent bulb that came with the tank (they are both Aqueon mini bow 5 tanks). The other has a 10 watt mini compact fluorescent bulb. I guess I could use fertilizer if required, as long as it's not a huge pain. I am looking for lower maintenance. Changing the substrate would be a bit more challenging.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

they all should be fine. do you know what spectrum your bulb is? for example mine is 6500k
you can get some root tabs and liqiud ferts, and get away with keeping the gravel. you also could use little pots to put your plants in, in your tank, thats what i did, i just got some square and round glass "candle" holders from the dollar tree, put organic soil, and a sand cap. they are easy to move that way (and wouldnt need the root tabs)
and i just dose with liqiud ferts called seachem comprehensive supliment.

youll want to pick up some compact flourecent bulbs with 6500k (or close) spectrum, because a light source is very importaint, thats what i did, and just switch them out for the incadecent ( i got mine at walmart in a 3 pack for like 6$)


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

kjg1029 said:


> they all should be fine. do you know what spectrum your bulb is? for example mine is 6500k


The fluorescent was purchased from Amazon, and it doesn't say...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002AQ444...UTF8&colid=2HAQ4F1ZF59D9&coliid=IU8LUJA0CYBZ6

The incandescent bulb I have no idea... but I could replace it with another fluorescent if needed.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't think any of them require soil. I think all of those should do pretty well even in gravel. The incandescent won't do anything for your plants. That light will need to be changed over. (I have a plant bulb from walmart for $5 in my 2.5 minibow and it grows my plants quite well). 
As far as fertilizers, again, I don't think any of those will need any more than the occasional root tab at the most, and even that might be unnecessary. As both the water wisteria and the ancharis can get their nutrients directly from the water column, I think you are good with those at least. 
Have fun with the new plants! I know my bettas loved it when I switched to live plants!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

i had that plant bulb from walmart too, but i figured out its cheaper to go to the bulb isle and find that spectrum, youll get more for equal or less$
and yes! bettas looooove live plants!
had you considered a floater like water lettuce, frog bit or duckweed? i like water lettuce


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

ohhhhhhh dwarf water lettuce is awesome! And so undemanding! I love that one!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

me too! i like how its fuzzy lol


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

aselvarial said:


> ohhhhhhh dwarf water lettuce is awesome! And so undemanding! I love that one!


I will check the site and see if they have it.. Doesn't the pennywort float? I did want a floater, so if not - I will find a replacement for that.

Thank you both for your help


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

That site doesn't have it, but I found it o ebay. Does this look like a good deal? I live in NY.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-X-Dwarf-W...=100011&prg=11184&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=180969974448


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yes seems okay. might wana look at this too http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=476386
its the same price i believe.


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

kjg1029 said:


> yes seems okay. might wana look at this too http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=476386
> its the same price i believe.


Good call! I have emailed her with my request  Will probably remove the pennywort from my cart. Now having this on the top of the tank. Will the blockage of light effect growth of these other plants?


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes and no. It does slow my growth down when it gets REALLY thick, but it's an easy fix. When it gets too thick, clear out half and post it in the classifieds! It'll make you back the money you spent on it pretty quickly!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

nope, youll have to occasionally thin it out, but it readily reproduces but shooting off "daughter plants" that you can cut off of the mother plant and it makes another plant, its pretty neat! i keep mine sorta shoved to one side of my tank, so there still a good amount of light penetrating the surface of the water.
ive had it for months and my plants are all growing steady, i just give a baggie full to my friend like "hey want some more plants" when i thin it out lol. but selling works!


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you for your help!! I did end up ordering a couple from that website, and then the water lettuce from the forum member. I hope I can keep them alive when they arrive!!


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Water lettuce likes low flow. Other than that, it's pretty hard to kill.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Sith the anubias make sure you do not bury the rhizome (horizontal part that roots and leaves grow from) it will rot and the plan will die. Its better to die it to other decor or tie it to a weight you can bury in the substrate. Same thing goes fror java ferns (or other aquatic fern types). 
The Marimo is actually a specialized form of extremely slow growing algae, not moss, it needs very little light to survive, and does NOT survive any form of algaecides(Seachem Excel, bleach, hydrogen peroxide or any algae-be-gone type products will kill it). If it gets algae manually remove it. Keep the marimo in the share (under the coffeefolia for example). it only needs periodic rotation, and maybe a little gentle rinse and ring out in tap to remove fine sediment. Marimo prefers cooler temps to warmer ones but plenty keep them in betta tanks, just don't go over 80F.
When I got Brazilian pennywort most of it melted (from extreme tank condition change) but this does not happen to everyone. Its a nice fast growing plants your betta will love resting on the larger older leaves (and anubias) it can grow out of the water too if you have a gap in the water. Easy enough to trim and replant, just break it below the node/bump in the stem and stuff that back in the substrate.. it can also be floated.


from the photos I'm guessing you're buying from plantedaquariumscentral.com? awesome site, I always get a bit extra free goodies from them, once my new tank comes in and i figure out how much room I have with decor/current plants/equipment I'll be buying the remainder from there.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

your welcome! you can do it! i was afraid at first too, but im sooooo glad i discovered the amazingness of life plants lol and so are my bettas! lolxD


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you! Yes, I have one anubias plant now.. I originally tied it to some driftwood. I bought another piece for my second tank and plan to do the same with that. I didn't end up getting the marimo ball. Have too many other much more pleasant plants to choose from  And for what they are, I didn't want to spend 5 bucks. If I start to get algae in the tank I will get a nirite snail. My other tank currently has one. He is going strong, almost two years now! I think they are so cool to watch. Just wish they didn't poop so much - or I'd have more in each tank. 

I removed the pennywort for now, too. Since I will be getting the water lettuce. Don't want to get too overwhelmed right away. Maybe I will add some eventually. Thank you all for the assistance! It was very helpful! :-D



Aqua Aurora said:


> Sith the anubias make sure you do not bury the rhizome (horizontal part that roots and leaves grow from) it will rot and the plan will die. Its better to die it to other decor or tie it to a weight you can bury in the substrate. Same thing goes fror java ferns (or other aquatic fern types).
> The Marimo is actually a specialized form of extremely slow growing algae, not moss, it needs very little light to survive, and does NOT survive any form of algaecides(Seachem Excel, bleach, hydrogen peroxide or any algae-be-gone type products will kill it). If it gets algae manually remove it. Keep the marimo in the share (under the coffeefolia for example). it only needs periodic rotation, and maybe a little gentle rinse and ring out in tap to remove fine sediment. Marimo prefers cooler temps to warmer ones but plenty keep them in betta tanks, just don't go over 80F.
> When I got Brazilian pennywort most of it melted (from extreme tank condition change) but this does not happen to everyone. Its a nice fast growing plants your betta will love resting on the larger older leaves (and anubias) it can grow out of the water too if you have a gap in the water. Easy enough to trim and replant, just break it below the node/bump in the stem and stuff that back in the substrate.. it can also be floated.
> 
> ...


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

stellar981 said:


> I have two 5 gallon tanks, one of which has one anubias plant already in it. I want to purchase more for that tank and my new tank. I have picked the following based on them being easy to care for. Does anyone have any advice about my choices, if they are good/bad? Is there a certain way I should plant them in the tank, or care for them? anything you think a beginner should know. Thanks in advance!!


 
Looks like you are ordering from Aquariumplants.com. You have picked a wonderful company. i have ordered from them at least a dozen times in the last year and have always had great service, and healthy plants. You can call them as well, and they are great at answering your questions. They will help you with selections based on your tank and other factors.

Edit...whoops, maybe not Aquariumplants.com as I thought. But I still stand by my praise of their company!


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

Good to know, thank you!! I believe they were recommended to me a couple years ago too, when I got my first betta. I like their very detailed explanations, and that the plants are separated based on how easy they are, and the amount of light they need. A very pleasant shopping experience so far! Oh and they already shipped!!



TerriGtoo said:


> Looks like you are ordering from Aquariumplants.com. You have picked a wonderful company. i have ordered from them at least a dozen times in the last year and have always had great service, and healthy plants. You can call them as well, and they are great at answering your questions. They will help you with selections based on your tank and other factors.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

For your next order PM for the 10% off code for Betta Fish members. Or, if you haven't placed the order, hurry, quick!!!


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you!! I did already place the order though, I actually googled coupon codes and was able to find one from another site that worked :-D



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> For your next order PM for the 10% off code for Betta Fish members. Or, if you haven't placed the order, hurry, quick!!!


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

One last question... My order from Planted Aquarium Central is arriving today, but I wasn't planning on stopping by my apartment from work this evening. I probably won't be home until late... Will the plants be ok as long as they are indoors? I live in a complex, so usually packages are left by the mailbox or by my door if the security door is open. Should I be worried and make a point to stop home?


----------

